# Multicuber: Lego Minstorm solves 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5 and 6x6x6



## tecnikal (May 2, 2010)

"Multicuber" made with lego mindstorm


I don't know how to embed youtube xD


----------



## Owen (May 2, 2010)

I think this was posted before though.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2010)

I so want one of those


----------



## joey (May 2, 2010)

That was awesome.

You said 6x6.. but it didn't do 6x6. I was upset.

edit:
6x6 is here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xfeTQIOHGw&feature=related


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 2, 2010)

Yay! Sub 100 move 4x4 solve!
Yay! Sub 200 move 5x5 solve!
Yay! Lego relay robot!
Yay! The future is here!


----------



## tecnikal (May 2, 2010)

My bad. but this is still worth posting again. xD


----------



## IAssemble (May 5, 2010)

Thanks all - I'm glad you like the my "MultiCuber" solvers... I just joined Speedsolving so I could get to chat with some "real" speedcubers


----------



## IAssemble (Jul 23, 2010)

Have you seen my latest "MultiCuber 777" creation that was posted on ARMflix recently?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5b9BIBuOd4

Enjoy


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2010)

that. is. frickin. awesome.


----------



## IAssemble (Jul 23, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> that. is. frickin. awesome.



Thanks - glad you liked it!


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, it must have been tricky to get it to precisely rotate however many layers you want on a cube that big. Impressive


----------



## IAssemble (Jul 23, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> Wow, it must have been tricky to get it to precisely rotate however many layers you want on a cube that big. Impressive



Yes, it was quite a challenge to make it precise enough, particularly because of the curved faces of the V-CUBE 7!

Thanks


----------



## IAssemble (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been working on another LEGO puzzle solving robot for a while now and you may like to know it was uploaded to YouTube a few days ago.

I hope you enjoy watching "Android Megaminxer"...


----------



## Kynit (Apr 7, 2011)

Woah, that's incredible! I can't even get my head around the scanning process for a minx.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 7, 2011)

epic stuff. check out these:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaRcWB3jwMo&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnV7oc2SMbc


----------



## IAssemble (Apr 7, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> epic stuff. check out these:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaRcWB3jwMo&NR=1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnV7oc2SMbc



Thanks cubeflip.

And yes, my friend Mike did an amazing job with CubeStormer didn't he! I also think he's a talented musician and you might like to know he has kindly allowed me to use some of his music on most of the videos on my YouTube channel (including the MultiCuber robots about which this thread was started) such as "Yellow Cube Machine":





Enjoy.


----------



## IAssemble (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks. The scanning was tricky... the worst part was the fact that some of the 12 colours, particularly the light, mid and dark greens are relatively similar compared to the 6 colours typically found on the cubic puzzles. It was a challenge to distinguish them reliably.


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 7, 2011)

1. Robot that solves 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7
2. ???????
3. Profit!

But anyway... Can the multicuber 777 also solve the smaller cubes? I wasnt sure since there were no videos of it solving other cubes, but it was still called the multicuber.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 7, 2011)

If you know about / have made new robots, the wiki page is always a good place to document them.


----------



## IAssemble (Apr 7, 2011)

thomasbomb said:


> 1. Robot that solves 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7
> 2. ???????
> 3. Profit!
> 
> But anyway... Can the multicuber 777 also solve the smaller cubes? I wasnt sure since there were no videos of it solving other cubes, but it was still called the multicuber.


 
Thanks for your comment.

1. Interesting idea...

When I came up with the name "MultiCuber" I considered the "Multi" stood for cubes with multiple layers but soon realised that it could also mean solvers capable of solving multiple different cubes. I actually really consider that MultiCuber is the name for a whole family of designs based around a common principle.

Yes, the black MultiCuber robot was shown first solving a 6x6x6 cube:






And it can also solve the 5x5x5 Rubik's Cube. The range of cubes that each robot can solve is limited mainly by the physical size of the cubes. The cubes are turned by using two square "rings". The rings have to be large enough for the largest cube to fit inside them but small enough so that the physically smallest cube does not freely rotate within the rings. You may notice on the existing 2x2x2-5x5x5 video that the 2x2x2 cube is only just big enough to work. I'd either need a set of larger 2x2x2 thru 4x4x4 cubes to work in the larger MultiCuber or adapt a design to have adjustable or multiple rings. Now that's an interesting idea... ;-)

2. ???????

3. Hmm - not interested in profit.

My LEGO robotic designs are intended to be for sharing, entertainment, education and fun!


----------



## RubikZz (Apr 7, 2011)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Yay! Sub 100 move 4x4 solve!
> Yay! Sub 200 move 5x5 solve!
> Yay! Lego relay robot!
> Yay! The future is here!


 
What's his WCA id?? LOL


----------



## IAssemble (Apr 7, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> If you know about / have made new robots, the wiki page is always a good place to document them.


 
Thanks for the suggestion - yes, I'll do that sometime 

<< IAssemble types furiously... LOL >>

In approximate order of appearance:

+ ARM Powered Nokia and LEGO Rubik's Cube Solver
+ ARM Powered LEGO/Nokia 4x4x4 Rubik's Cube Solver 
+ Yellow Cube Machine
+ MultiCuber 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5
+ ARM Powered Nokia/LEGO Speedcuber
+ MultiCuber 6x6x6
+ ARM Powered Android Speedcuber
+ ARM Powered Android LEGO MultiCuber 777 
+ Android Megaminxer

<< and there are more to come...! >>

Yes, I'll add this lot soon and get Mike to add details for his amazing CubeStormer too!


----------



## Nestor (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome work / videos!


----------



## IAssemble (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 8, 2011)

IAssemble said:


> Thanks for your comment.


 
The 1. 2. 3. thing was mostly a joke, but If I were to make a cube solving robot, I would try to make it compatible with many cubes. So it would even work with mini cubes. I also think it would be cool for one to solve different types of puzzles, and even shape-shifters! (challenging, I know) Whoa, I need a LEGO set!


----------



## Kynit (Apr 8, 2011)

Out of curiosity: if you programmed simple arms on it so it could insert the cube itself and use a stackmat, would it be competition legal?


----------



## IAssemble (Apr 8, 2011)

Kynit said:


> Out of curiosity: if you programmed simple arms on it so it could insert the cube itself and use a stackmat, would it be competition legal?


 
I guess you haven't seen that Mike got most of the way there with an addition to his amazing CubeStormer? ;-)


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 9, 2011)

IAssemble, what do you plan to work on next (or what are working on now)?


----------



## IAssemble (Apr 9, 2011)

thomasbomb said:


> IAssemble, what do you plan to work on next (or what are working on now)?



Sorry, but it's a well-guarded secret.... ;-) Or should I say secret*s*! ;-)

I have already finished another LEGO Rubik's Cube solver that is quite different from any of my others and depending on a couple of factors I hope to publish a video for this on my YouTube channel www.youtube.com/IAssemble in the next couple of weeks.

I have also adapted one of my existing robots to solve a different puzzle and will probably publish a video for this on the ARMflix channel at www.youtube.com/ARMflix in a couple of months or so.

I have ideas for at least two more designs after that when I can find time... 

And I'm working with a friend on something too...

Sorry I don't want to give away any more detail than that at the moment!


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm guessing that the one that you adapted was the megaminxer to solve the pyraminx. But did I give you an idea earlier? With the adjustable rings?


----------



## IAssemble (Apr 9, 2011)

thomasbomb said:


> I'm guessing that the one that you adapted was the megaminxer to solve the pyraminx. But did I give you an idea earlier? With the adjustable rings?


 
Sorry, I'm not giving away any clues...


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 9, 2011)

IAssemble said:


> Sorry, I'm not giving away any clues...



You are arent you?!?! GRRR


----------



## IAssemble (Apr 9, 2011)

thomasbomb said:


> You are arent you?!?! GRRR


 
Don't jump to any conclusions! You'll just have to be patient... ;-)


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 9, 2011)

I bet you are making adjustable rings! 
But anyway... on the multicuber how did it know what size it was? Like 2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4 5x5x5 6x6x6


----------



## IAssemble (Apr 9, 2011)

thomasbomb said:


> I bet you are making adjustable rings!
> But anyway... on the multicuber how did it know what size it was? Like 2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4 5x5x5 6x6x6



Adjustable rings? ... not saying ;-)

In the "Relay" video MultiCuber was just programmed to expect the cubes in that order although it would be straightforward to recognise the cube sizes by analysing the spacing and number of black lines during the image processing.

The software has different parameters for each cube size so it can rotate the square rings by a slightly different amout in order to align the turns correctly. MultiCuber 777 also has to turn by a slightly different amount for each layer to compensate for the curved surfaces.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2011)

IAssemble said:


> Adjustable rings? ... not saying ;-)
> 
> In the "Relay" video MultiCuber was just programmed to expect the cubes in that order although it would be straightforward to recognise the cube sizes by analysing the spacing and number of black lines during the image processing.
> 
> The software has different parameters for each cube size so it can rotate the square rings by a slightly different amout in order to align the turns correctly. MultiCuber 777 also has to turn by a slightly different amount for each layer to compensate for the curved surfaces.



What solver did you use for the big cubes? Or did you program it yourself?


----------



## IAssemble (Apr 9, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> What solver did you use for the big cubes? Or did you program it yourself?


 
The algorithms and software for all my solvers are entirely my own work.


----------

